# FINALLY got me a boat



## caught (Mar 26, 2009)

Picked this up last Saturday. Stamas 290 Tarpon. It needs a little work but for the price, I can't complain. It Makes my Dodge Diesel look like a tonka toy. I Took it out of Panama City Sunday to try it out in less than ideal seas. It handled it with no problem. So far Im very impressed with the ride and speed. Fuel economy stinks but thats what friends are for.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 26, 2009)

good deal... hope it serves you well


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes,and let us know how many of your friends help out with fuel and stick arround to clean the boat.You will find out quick who your fishing partner is.


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Mar 26, 2009)

Good for you mighty fine looking boat.  What ramp are you using in panama city?


----------



## caught (Mar 26, 2009)

STIFFER HORNS said:


> Good for you mighty fine looking boat.  What ramp are you using in panama city?



St. Andrews State Park.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 27, 2009)

Good looking boat.  Please be careful out there.


----------



## dreamsfloatjoe (Mar 27, 2009)

caught said:


> Picked this up last Saturday  Stamas 290 Tarpon. ... It Makes my Dodge Diesel look like a tonka toy. ...


 Sweeet!

Good things come to those who bait!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice rig. Enjoy.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Happy for ya! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 27, 2009)

Good Looking Boat,
Congrats on the purchase


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice get ready to 
Break
Out
Another
Thousand

May you have many days of fair weather and tight lines
BHJ


----------



## How2fish (Mar 27, 2009)

Dude when you say you got a boat...you got a BOAT!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Does your truck struggle to pull it?


----------



## caught (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. This took me two years to make happen. Now if I can just keep it running!


bighonkinjeep said:


> Nice get ready to
> Break
> Out
> Another
> ...


Man, aint that the truth!



Arrow3 said:


> Does your truck struggle to pull it?


I can definately tell its back there but the Cummins handles it just fine. I try to stay on the Interstate because of the width and height and set the cuise on 70 with no problems. The trailer has disk brakes with torsion bar suspension which helps greatly stopping.


----------



## Gitterdone (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats on the boat.The rewards outway the exspence and agrivation most of the time.


----------



## larpyn (Mar 27, 2009)

congrats bub 
that is a great boat. with 29' you ought to have plenty of room for dive bags and tanks.
you can't go wrong with twins either.....other than maintenance being twice the work.
that boat should get you to the middlegrounds and back with no problem.


----------



## caught (Mar 27, 2009)

larpyn said:


> congrats bub
> that is a great boat. with 29' you ought to have plenty of room for dive bags and tanks.
> you can't go wrong with twins either.....other than maintenance being twice the work.
> that boat should get you to the middlegrounds and back with no problem.


Best part was the Gps was loaded with grounds numbers. Let me know when your ready to start hitting the water again. We will be going out regular from either St. Augustine, Mayport, or St. Mary's. Ive got some numbers North of there but havent located a decent boat ramp yet. Anyone know of any nice public ramp South of Savanah that can handle this length tailer without bottoming out at the top?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 28, 2009)

*Boat Ramps in Richmond Hill Ga*



caught said:


> Anyone know of any nice public ramp South of Savanah that can handle this length tailer without bottoming out at the top?



For $29 the Fort McAlister Marina will lift you in and out in Richmond Hill just South of Savanah.  About 10-12 Knots from there to Osabaw Sound along a well marked channel.  

The public ramp just down from the marina at the state park can handle my 25 ft boat and I have seen Bigger boats put in there. Ramp does have a strong cross current which can be a pain when going back on trailer.

There is also a good lift at Kilkenny Marina in Richmond Hill with real quick access to St Cathrines Sound but they cant handle a boat your size.

Rob


----------



## mauser64 (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats! One of the two best days in a boat owners life! You'll know the other one when it happens!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 28, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> For $29 the Fort McAlister Marina will lift you in and out in Richmond Hill just South of Savanah.  About 10-12 Knots from there to Osabaw Sound along a well marked channel.
> 
> The public ramp just down from the marina at the state park can handle my 25 ft boat and I have seen Bigger boats put in there. Ramp does have a strong cross current which can be a pain when going back on trailer.
> 
> ...




Thats worth it, 
Keep your trailer / brakes out of that salt water.  Plus who cares about the current when you get it lifted in there.  
I learned my leasson the hard way in Steinhatchee I always use lifts when at all possible.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats a sweet looking rig......Congrats!


----------



## JoeyWommack (Mar 28, 2009)

Super nice boat you got there.  
 Do you post on spearboard?


----------



## TJBassin (Mar 29, 2009)

Good looking boat. I saw this boat yesterday on way back from lake. Do you keep it off 36 where the gun shops at? Man what a boat.


----------



## caught (Mar 29, 2009)

JoeyWommack said:


> Super nice boat you got there.
> Do you post on spearboard?



I do post there from time to time under gunrunner.



TJBassin said:


> Good looking boat. I saw this boat yesterday on way back from lake. Do you keep it off 36 where the gun shops at? Man what a boat.



Yea, thats my place. I use to run that shop as a hobby but have moved on to other things.


----------



## jdgator (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## larpyn (Mar 30, 2009)

caught said:


> Best part was the Gps was loaded with grounds numbers. Let me know when your ready to start hitting the water again. We will be going out regular from either St. Augustine, Mayport, or St. Mary's. Ive got some numbers North of there but havent located a decent boat ramp yet. Anyone know of any nice public ramp South of Savanah that can handle this length tailer without bottoming out at the top?


 
10-4  ...... will be ready sometime after turkey season
we have a middlegrounds hook and line trip in the works on a charter right now for june. it should be good and hot by then
i may try to line up a buddy boat trip with my boat and a friend who has a 27grady. i will let you know when/if we do it and you may want to take your boat too.

did you go out on the Headhunter yet????  pics??????


----------



## bds1078 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice. Now we expect pics of what you pull out of the deep!


----------



## hunter 84 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice boat,congrats anytime you need another person to help out with fuel let me know, i will clean it myself.


----------



## bassfishga (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is quite a boat you have there. Looks like it is 2x as long as the Dodge Ram. Have fun with it and be safe.


----------



## Randy (Apr 6, 2009)

I saw that big son of a gun in your yard Friday.  I don't see how you got it through the gate!!!


----------



## vee dub (Apr 6, 2009)

hey you can also check out hogans on wilmington island for the lift same price 1.00 per/ft


----------



## centerc (Apr 7, 2009)

Get an EPIRB


----------

